# August M&G 2011 - Owen O’leary's



## Gil

August Meet & Greet will be held at Owen O'leary's in Southborough.

What's a good day?

1730 till closing (0045)

Owen O'Leary's
(508) 481-1714
50 Turnpike Rd. (Rt. 9 EB)
Southborough, MA 01772 
Cross Streets: Between Brook Ln and Pleasant St
Welcome to Owen O'leary's Pub Restaurant in Southborough and Brocton, MA


----------



## LA Copper

I get into town on the evening of August 15 and would like to join you guys if possible. Any day after that would be good on my end.


----------



## Gil

Pick your days via the poll.... Will give us a quick idea instead of reading all the posts


----------



## Guest

I voted for the 21st.....LACopper will be here, and it's not a Friday/Saturday so more people will be able to get the night off, plus less chance of the douchebag factor interfering with things.


----------



## gm7988

I'm in!


----------



## Hush

IN


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Delta784 said:


> I voted for the 21st.....LACopper will be here, and it's not a Friday/Saturday so more people will be able to get the night off, plus less chance of the douchebag factor interfering with things.


The douchebag factor is actually kinda comical... MTC just says, "Cowboy, go remove them."


----------



## 7costanza

IN


----------



## Gil

For those of you that are "in" can you please vote for a date so we can lock that in early enough where others can make plans if needed, then we will have the poll for who is attending etc... thanks


----------



## gm7988

i voted already but who are we kidding i'm never not free.


----------



## 7costanza

I thought it was sponsored by Acorn, so I voted 2wice.


----------



## Eagle13

In


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> The douchebag factor is actually kinda comical... MTC just says, "Cowboy, go remove them."


That pretty much describes what I do for a living, so I like to avoid the douchebag factor while socializing.


----------



## Guest

Would you believe if I told you all of those dates fell on my lines days off? HAHA
I voted for every one after the 15th so LA can drop by.


----------



## Gil

5-0 said:


> Would you believe if I told you all of those dates fell on my lines days off? HAHA
> I voted for every one after the 15th so LA can drop by.


 We are on the same schedule lol, I was wondering if anyone was going to notice the 4 and 2 rotation


----------



## 7costanza

5-0 said:


> Would you believe if I told you all of those dates fell on my lines days off


As luck would have it, iam also off every one of those dates.


----------



## Guest

Gil said:


> We are on the same schedule lol, I was wondering if anyone was going to notice the 4 and 2 rotation


Apparently you, 5-0, and I are in the same group.


----------



## 7costanza

Looks like another good turnout so far.


----------



## Guest

Well, when FB integrates skype video chat, we can all sit at home in out underwear drinking whatever is in our fridge and have a virtual m&g. 

'IN'


----------



## topcop14

Doesnt line up with my schedule but cough cough snifle snifle.


----------



## LA Copper

If anyone's a patch collector let me know and I'd be happy to bring some back with me, although the best I can do are, LAPD, LASD, and CHP.

And since you guys are being gracious enough to have the Summer Meet when I'm back there, I'd be happy to buy the first round.


----------



## gm7988

I have my LAPD patch next to my college diploma!


----------



## Guest

gm7988 said:


> I have my LAPD patch next to my college diploma!


Okay, I'll be the one..................why?


----------



## gm7988

Delta784 said:


> Okay, I'll be the one..................why?


Because I do, it's a dream job.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Boooo, probably not going to make this one, will be in Maine 19-21st. That weekend seems to have the most votes so far.

---------- Post added at 09:20 ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 ----------



gm7988 said:


> Because I do.


Lol, can't argue with that logic.


----------



## MARINECOP

Oh my god! Another one already! I don't think my liver can handle another one of these so soon. Oops! I meant 5-0's liver. JK. Let's check the fight schedule 7constanza and see if there are any fights on one of those nights. Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## MARINECOP

I have voted for August 14th. I know it's a Sunday, but the fights are on. UFC Live and free on Versus. UFC® on VERSUS 5


----------



## Guest

gm7988 said:


> Because I do, it's a dream job.


I don't quite get the connection, but to each his own.


----------



## adroitcuffs

I voted for the 21st 'cause I "should" be back by then & don't see being able to be back before the 15th. I have to be in NYC on the 25th for the World Games (Aug 26 - Sep 5).


----------



## LA Copper

Cuffs,

I'll bring the pictures of you and I together in DC during Police Memorial Week so folks will know we were really there!


----------



## Gil

*Will you be attending the M&G at Owen's on August 21st?*

August Meet & Greet will be held at Owen O'leary's in Southborough.

August 21st

1730 till closing (0045)

Owen O'Leary's
(508) 481-1714
50 Turnpike Rd. (Rt. 9 EB)
Southborough, MA 01772 
Cross Streets: Between Brook Ln and Pleasant St
Welcome to Owen O'leary's Pub Restaurant in Southborough and Brocton, MA


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Oh Cowboy .....
> 
> Princess is demanding to be allowed to go this time....


Designated Driver?


----------



## Gil

Not sure why the poll is not public so vote and just throw a post up... I'm in, will be reserving my room at the local sleeping establishment


----------



## Guest

*IN*



Gil said:


> Not sure why the poll is not public so vote and just throw a post up... I'm in, will be reserving my room at the local sleeping establishment


Let me know if you want to split a room, I don't want to have to be good next time.


----------



## 7costanza

Does Owen Olearys takes EBT cards?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

mtc said:


> Oh Cowboy .....
> 
> Princess is demanding to be allowed to go this time....


You musta told her about me...


----------



## Gil

7costanza said:


> Does Owen Olearys takes EBT cards?


 I got ya covered....


----------



## MARINECOP

Unfortunately I am working that night; however, it's a Sunday so it should be easy to do a shift swap for. Looks like I am in, pending the swap. Got you covered to
View attachment 2427


----------



## Guest

Gil said:


> I got ya covered....


+1

Only problem is that I wouldn't even know where to look for organic pear juice.


----------



## MARINECOP

delta784 said:


> +1
> 
> only problem is that i wouldn't even know where to look for organic pear juice.


lmao.
View attachment 2428


----------



## cc3915

From what I hear, Hush has the nametags ready. Upon entering, see Sine and mtc at the table at the top of the stairs to be issued yours.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## frapmpd24

"IN" 

Should be fun. Looking forward to catching up with LA Copper and everyone else again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam1974

I MAY be able to go. Depends on how stupid my life is on that day!


----------



## Gil

LawMan3 said:


> Also, there is a NO BITING policy that will be strictly adhered to, right Gil? HAHAHA


 Depends on whos biting....


----------



## Guest

Gil said:


> Depends on whos biting....


I'm going to bring a Kevlar manssiere/bro for cc this time to stave off the sneak attacks.

View attachment 2601


----------



## pahapoika

would like to attend.

work the next day. hope somebody's there before 10pm :shades_smile:


----------



## Gil

pahapoika said:


> would like to attend.
> 
> work the next day. hope somebody's there before 10pm :shades_smile:


Usually starts around 530 6ish...


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> I'm going to bring a Kevlar manssiere/bro for cc this time to stave off the sneak attacks.
> 
> View attachment 2601


Now that's just cruel bro, although not a bad idea. It's all muscle though.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Now that's just cruel bro, although not a bad idea. It's all muscle though.


Only for your safety and comfort, sir.


----------



## TopCop24

i'm only going if Dazy gets naked


----------



## Dazy5

wow..............


----------



## Guest

Double wow. I just got screwed out of this one. Forced double for orientation day. Fml


----------



## adroitcuffs

Gil said:


> Depends on whos biting....


I only nibble... :mstickle:


----------



## MARINECOP

5-0 said:


> Double wow. I just got screwed out of this one. Forced double for orientation day. Fml


That sucks! I still have not got the night off yet, but it looks like I may have to drive out there alone. BTW I think everyone should wear a name tag with the MC screen name on it. I forgot approx 1/4 of the people I met for some reason.


----------



## Eagle13

MARINECOP said:


> I forgot approx 1/4 of the people I met for some reason.


Another reason to have M&G's quarterly.


----------



## LGriffin

Delta784 said:


> I'm going to bring a Kevlar manssiere/bro for cc this time to stave off the sneak attacks.
> 
> View attachment 2601


What the hell goes on at these things?


----------



## gm7988

I survived 2 years of living with wrestlers who loved biting and fish hooking when they would fight with me. While i realize i haven't been posting on here nor do i know any enough to be bitten, i did learn how to fend from these attacks. 

Pretty useful trait if i can be honest.


----------



## LGriffin

gm7988 said:


> I survived 2 years of living with wrestlers who loved biting and fish hooking when they would fight with me. While i realize i haven't been posting on here nor do i know any enough to be bitten, i did learn how to fend from these attacks.
> 
> Pretty useful trait if i can be honest.


So, you've formulated a plan? Just bring these crazzzay bastages a hand full of ball gags.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> View attachment 2607
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608


More like;

View attachment 2610


----------



## Guest

MARINECOP said:


> BTW I think everyone should wear a name tag with the MC screen name on it.


That has huge potential for abuse, because I know I would put "mechanixman", "CMPSA", "LandShark9C1" or "Grasshopper" on mine, just for amusment/entertainment purposes.

---------- Post added at 03:09 ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 ---------




LGriffin said:


> What the hell goes on at these things?


In the words of George Costanza...."You don't wanna knowwwww".


----------



## Eagle13

Delta784 said:


> That has huge potential for abuse, because I know I would put "mechanixman", "CMPSA", "LandShark9C1" or "Grasshopper" on mine, just for amusment/entertainment purposes.


I did introduce myself as EO at the last one to someone.


----------



## gm7988

LGriffin said:


> So, you've formulated a plan? Just bring these crazzzay bastages a hand full of ball gags.


The best defense to the bite is the fish hook. The best defense to the fish hook is usually tap out haha.


----------



## LGriffin

gm7988 said:


> The best defense to the bite is the fish hook. The best defense to the fish hook is usually tap out haha.


You're better off bringing a body bunker and some bear mace just in case one gets you from behind.


----------



## gm7988

"beth, bearmace that guy!"


----------



## MARINECOP

Just picked up a 1500-2300 OT shift, so a no go for me. Can't refuse the OT, it is a scarce thing these days.


----------



## fra444

Sadly the little anchor will keep us out of this one....


----------



## Guest

MARINECOP said:


> Just picked up a 1500-2300 OT shift, so a no go for me. Can't refuse the OT, it is a scarce thing these days.


You guys schedule OT that far in advance? We're always at the end of a shift like "Shit, put it out over the air before they turn off their radios or get drunk!" :shades_smile:


----------



## gm7988

bumper cars.


----------



## Dazy5

I'm working til 10, so I may come after. It depends on how tired I am.


----------



## Guest

Dazy5 said:


> I'm working til 10, so I may come after. It depends on how tired I am.



View attachment 2653


----------



## LA Copper

I've only been to one Meet and Greet a few years ago and I believe it was at the same place as the upcoming one. Is the music still so loud that we can't hear each other talk or did they turn it down so we can have a somewhat normal conversation with each other?


----------



## gm7988

Is this a party bar or something?


----------



## Guest

LA Copper said:


> I've only been to one Meet and Greet a few years ago and I believe it was at the same place as the upcoming one. Is the music still so loud that we can't hear each other talk or did they turn it down so we can have a somewhat normal conversation with each other?


IIRC, that M&G was on a Friday or Saturday night....Owen's is a lot more mellow on weekdays.


----------



## LA Copper

Delta784 said:


> IIRC, that M&G was on a Friday or Saturday night....Owen's is a lot more mellow on weekdays.


Is Sunday considered a weekday there?


----------



## pahapoika

*Is Sunday considered a weekday there?
*

probably for the 9-5 people , although there's always the football crowd.................


----------



## Guest

LA Copper said:


> Is Sunday considered a weekday there?


I consider any night where most "normal" people have to work the following morning as a weekday.

---------- Post added at 01:25 ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 ----------




pahapoika said:


> *Is Sunday considered a weekday there?
> *
> 
> probably for the 9-5 people , although there's always the football crowd.................


The Patriots have a Saturday night game against the Lions in Detroit that weekend.


----------



## LA Copper

Alrighty then, a weekday it is.


----------



## Guest

LA Copper said:


> Alrighty then, a weekday it is.


As mtc mentioned, we had such a good showing the last time, they were kissing our asses, because of the tip potential. I don't see loud music being a problem if we ask them to turn it down.


----------



## 7costanza

What's the date on this?


----------



## Eagle13

Aug 21st Sunday


----------



## Edmizer1

Have to go to a family function about 1/2 hour away in the early evening. Will be a little late.


----------



## Kilvinsky

:wilted_rose:Just got approval on the day off. I will be there. I'll wear a pink carnation so you'll know who I am!


----------



## cc3915

Can't make it to this one. Have a great time everybody and I hope to make the next one.


----------



## fra444

Sorry but we wont make it either. You kids have a great night and try to not make them call the cops! LOL


----------



## Kilvinsky

cc3915 said:


> Can't make it to this one. Have a great time everybody and I hope to make the next one.


Ok, I get it, I finally am able to say I can make it (at 0421 hrs) and suddenly two of you people CAN'T make it. Yeah, I get it. I was even going to BATHE this time. Fine. I can take a hint, but I'm STILL GONNA BATHE! Harrrrrrrrrumph!

---------- Post added at 02:14 ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 ----------



fra444 said:


> Sorry but we wont make it either. You kids have a great night and try to not make them call the cops! LOL


See above.


----------



## cc3915

Kilvinsky said:


> Ok, I get it, I finally am able to say I can make it (at 0421 hrs) and suddenly two of you people CAN'T make it. Yeah, I get it. I was even going to BATHE this time. Fine. I can take a hint, but I'm STILL GONNA BATHE! Harrrrrrrrrumph!


You need to get off the night shift. Paranoia is starting to set in. :tounge_smile:


----------



## pahapoika

think me and Kliv we're the only ones that showed up one time at O'Leary's.

will have to try this "bathing" thing you speak of. :shades_smile:

maybe improve chance of seeing other masscop members.

gonna show up early though. 

monday 0700 comes early.


----------



## 7costanza

I'm out also, big surprise..have fun.


----------



## Kilvinsky

mtc said:


> Oh Dear God PLEASE bathe!!
> 
> I'm swinging into a friends mom's wake, so I'll be late... but am bringing my designated driver with me... :smoke:


All I could picture was you bringing your friend's mom with you. I know, I know, that's insensitive and mean, but it's the first thing that popped into my head after reading that sentence. Mea Culpa, Mea Culpa, Mea Maxima Culpa.

Sure, I could have kept it to myself, but I figure I can't be the ONLY one to think it.

---------- Post added at 11:29 ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 ----------



cc3915 said:


> You need to get off the night shift. Paranoia is starting to set in. :tounge_smile:


Just because I"m paranoid, it doesn't mean everyone ISN'T out to get me!


----------



## Eagle13

7costanza said:


> I'm out also, big surprise..have fun.


So I guess that the pear juice will remain there? Catch ya on the next one then!


----------



## fra444

Kilvinsky:615548][QUOTE=cc3915 said:


> Can't make it to this one. Have a great time everybody and I hope to make the next one.


Ok, I get it, I finally am able to say I can make it (at 0421 hrs) and suddenly two of you people CAN'T make it. Yeah, I get it. I was even going to BATHE this time. Fine. I can take a hint, but I'm STILL GONNA BATHE! Harrrrrrrrrumph!

---------- Post added at 02:14 ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 ----------



fra444 said:


> Sorry but we wont make it either. You kids have a great night and try to not make them call the cops! LOL


See above.[/QUOTE]

Your out of your mind! I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Gil

Heading out soon... See you there


----------



## Guest

Waiting for my designated driver to pick me up....looks like I'll actually be on-time for once.


----------



## Guest

Contracted some sort of ebola level virus. 4th day of hell. hoist a captain for me.


----------



## cc3915

Have a great time everybody. At least my pects won't be sore tomorrow. 



---
- Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle13

cc3915:615671 said:


> Have a great time everybody. At least my pects won't be sore tomorrow.
> 
> ---
> - Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


And you won't be running the risk of receiving bite marks.


----------



## mpguy

Mandated...


----------



## OfficerObie59

Hey guys, have a good time. Working like crazy and starting school again tomorrow--this time it just wasn't in the cards. Maybe next time.

Until then, stay thirsty, my friends.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

home sick my friends...taking it easy. I'll catch the next one


----------



## kwflatbed

Remember this:

NEW WARNING RELEASED: Vodka and ice will ruin your kidneys. Rum and ice will ruin your liver. Whiskey and ice will ruin your heart. Gin and ice will ruin your brain. Pepsi and ice will ruin your teeth..... .Apparently ice is lethal!!! Warn all your friends: Lay off the ice ~ Just drink it straight!! And don't forget ice also sank the Titanic!


----------



## Hush

OTW hope its still running strong!


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> OMG Harry !!! If you only knew what the Princess and the bastards did to me !!! Even the bartender got in on it !!


Hey, I just handed someone's phone to the bartender that displayed a drink recipe, then paid for it.....I have no idea what it was, nor did I get a sip of it, so I actually feel a bit cheated.......


----------



## Hush

Hee-larity


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> Hey, I just handed someone's phone to the bartender that displayed a drink recipe, then paid for it.....I have no idea what it was, nor did I get a sip of it, so I actually feel a bit cheated.......


Dave had enough drink recipies in that phone that he could graduate cum laude from Mixology University. We should have all started trying them!

Hey everyone, had a wonderful time as always. Would have been wicked awesome if we could have had a few more show up, but I am NOT critisizing, it's the nature of the business that we sometimes have to miss things, it's just too bad we couldn't see all of you.

I just wish I had remembered I had a detail this morning. Thank GOD for old age. I had to get up to relieve myself at 0730 and THAT was when I remembered I had a detail at 0800 (at the time I thought it was 0700, man was I relieved when I got there) and FLEW out the door into rush hour traffic only being 1/2 hour late!

It was worth it. You guys are great.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> Dave had enough drink recipies in that phone that he could graduate cum laude from Mixology University. We should have all started trying them!


If I went down that road, I would have exited Owen's horizontally....I came back from using the bathroom at one point, and there were 3 full Blue Moons sitting in front of me.

I took one for the team and managed to choke them down. :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> I'm still wondering why my neck is stiff? WTF did you people do to me?


Sorry, you'll have to wait for the YouTube videos, just like everyone else.


----------



## frapmpd24

OfficerObie59 said:


> Hey guys, have a good time. Working like crazy and starting school again tomorrow--this time it just wasn't in the cards. Maybe next time.
> 
> Until then, stay thirsty, my friends.


I hear ya brother, I start today (Tuesday). With the prospect of not having much time-off until May, I thought it would be a prime opportunity for a night out.



mtc said:


> I'm still wondering why my neck is stiff? WTF did you people do to me?


Possibly from moving your head abruptly to "clean" USMCMP's ear?


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> If I went down that road, I would have exited Owen's horizontally....I came back from using the bathroom at one point, and there were 3 full Blue Moons sitting in front of me.
> 
> I took one for the team and managed to choke them down. :shades_smile:


Not simply 'a man', but a HERO!


----------



## MARINECOP

Just curious as to where and when the next meet and greet is going to happen. Early November would be a great time, just before the holiday mess. As for a place I always prefer my home city of Worcester; consequently, I realize that for many it would be to long of a drive. Any ideas people?


----------



## MARINECOP

mtc said:


> Ah - time for a "Fall M&G" thread !!


Agreed MTC. Looks like you have to start it. Seniority post count has it's privileges. :smug:


----------

